# Tip idea for Uber



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/envelopes-marriott-hotels-invite-tips-maids-063418867--finance.html


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well unfortunately drivers are mostly men so no powerful woman is going to do a campaign to empower us to get more income. Will just come off as begging if men try it.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I've seen those little envelopes with hand written names on them in my hotel rooms. But it's extra efforts for me to **** with them. I always throw some cash on the bed the morning before they clean the room. There was never any problem with mades refusing to clean those bills out.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Swed said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/envelopes-marriott-hotels-invite-tips-maids-063418867--finance.html


"Not everyone applauds the envelope concept. "It is not Marriott's responsibility to remind customers to tip; it's *their responsibility to pay their workers enough so that tips aren't necessary*," said author Barbara Ehrenreich."

But very smart on Marriott's part! I'd rather see companies pay few dollars more than give tips, which is cash that never goes back to "system" and further messes up our social order.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have always put a $5 spot on the pillow in the morning, you would be surprised to see how many bottles of water / shampoo or packs of coffee appear after that!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Geez next thing you know other service providers like prostitutes, drug dealers, and UberX drivers will be wanting tips. Where does it all stop oh yeah with UberX


----------

